# Red?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hot pink

or saffron (whatever color that is)


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

gold or green.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

what colour should I dye my eyelashes? I was thinking silver, but a friend got me really considering bright pink


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> gold or green.



hahaha i was gonna say the same thing as a joke. im glad someone else thought the same thing. christmas colors!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i wasnt joking.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Your Realatives said:


> Hey guys nex year I need to get new gear and I wanted to know if you guys could help. I wanted to know what color would go good with red pants?


White/Black


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

the color wheel is da bomb for these things. it looks like green or blue would be good. i personally would look for black and blue.


----------

